# Poodle personality - standard vs miniature vs toy



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I was hoping you could share the major and minor differences in personality between the standard, miniature and toy poodles. I realized I might be assuming the standards are more laid back and the toys are more high strung. It's just my personal experience with large and small dogs in general.

Looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say, thanks in advance! (*^^*)


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I've only had toys, so I can only attest to that. To give you a bit of my background, I have two male toys - Ryker, who is 7 pounds and 3 years old and Cash who is about 6 pounds and 6 months old. Cash is black and Ryker is red.

Tpoos often get a bad rap for being high strung and yappy. This has not been my experience. Both boys do bark when a stranger walks down the sidewalk, but that is their way of protecting me. They both stop on command (well, Cash is learning).

Both of my boys are in tune with my emotions - especially Ryker. I was standing by the couch yesterday trying to hold back tears at some bad news. Ryker jumped on the couch, planted his back legs on the arm of the couch and placed his front legs on my shoulder, his nose nudging my ear. 

Ryker is also very creative (Cash is still developing his skills). Ryker taught himself how to play basketball with his squeaky ball, how to walk on his front legs and how to go down our rickety basement steps.

Toy poodles are excellent dogs. They're very connected to their humans and I've never had a problem potty training. They're portable, so I can take them with me to a lot of places. Also, two of them and myself can sleep in my bed. They're excellent cuddlers  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have two toy Poodles and they're both about 6.5 or 7 months old, depending if you calculate by 4 weeks in a month or 4.3. lol. Anyhow, I have one, Matisse, a white boy, that is very busy, very ready for any activity anytime. He has great gusto with everything he does and learns very fast. He has his moments where he likes to chill on my lap or be cuddled, but that's usually when he's tired. lol. And little, wee, black Maurice is 180 different...he's playful and such, but really laid back, calm, ready to just cuddle at any time. He does things more slowly on the whole and a little more deliberate. So, opposites. 


I've never had Poodles before these...had GSDs, Lab, Lab mixes, Doberman, Chihuahuas, but no Poodles. I have worked with some professionally and couple Poodle mixes... and my sister had a mini and a Standard once upon a time. I liked them. But I couldn't tell you the differences between the sizes really if there are any. I suspect it's almost an individual thing more than a size thing. In my handling class there are a few Standards and one of them is not very well mannered. He's young but she has a hard time teaching him to not jump up on her and everybody. He seems every bit as active and go, go, go as Matisse. You'd probably get a better feeling from those here who have had Poodles of various sizes and who have owned Poodles longer than I have.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caniche, I liked your post and how you described your dogs. You know what's interesting is that my busy body is actually the quieter one vocally. Maurice, who appears more slovenly is more barky. Matisse hardly barks at all. In fact, his bark is a little poof, poof sound. I don't think he knows he can really bark hard. He has screamed once or twice which turned into a sort of howl and he sometimes whines but a regular bark...can't say as I've heard that from him. lol. 

If either one ever shows a tid bit of timidity or a little caution might be the better word, I should say (neither is what you'd call timid) it would be Matisse. Maurice, the little hedge hog sized dog is extraordinarily brave. lol. It's a kick. If Matisse hears other dogs barking in the neighborhood, he'll run up onto the back stoop, not looking scared, but looking like he's just going to take it all in from there, thank you very much. Maurice isn't fazed by anything that you'd think might be scary. He rushes headlong into anything that could prove dangerous. He would not have evolved if he lived back in the day. This is not an advantageous trait from an evolutionary standpoint. LOL. But on the other hand, he's more cautious about offending the Chihuahuas where Matisse is oblivious to how obnoxious he is to them. 

Now at this very minute, they're playing chase and both are zooming around at Mach speed and around my circular floor plan.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Another pro with toys? If you can't get outside for a walk, a good indoor or outdoor game of fetch works for substitute exercise.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Caniche, I liked your post and how you described your dogs. You know what's interesting is that my busy body is actually the quieter one vocally. Maurice, who appears more slovenly is more barky. Matisse hardly barks at all. In fact, his bark is a little poof, poof sound. I don't think he knows he can really bark hard. He has screamed once or twice which turned into a sort of howl and he sometimes whines but a regular bark...can't say as I've heard that from him. lol.
> 
> If either one ever shows a tid bit of timidity or a little caution might be the better word, I should say (neither is what you'd call timid) it would be Matisse. Maurice, the little hedge hog sized dog is extraordinarily brave. lol. It's a kick. If Matisse hears other dogs barking in the neighborhood, he'll run up onto the back stoop, not looking scared, but looking like he's just going to take it all in from there, thank you very much. Maurice isn't fazed by anything that you'd think might be scary. He rushes headlong into anything that could prove dangerous. He would not have evolved if he lived back in the day. This is not an advantageous trait from an evolutionary standpoint. LOL. But on the other hand, he's more cautious about offending the Chihuahuas where Matisse is oblivious to how obnoxious he is to them.
> 
> Now at this very minute, they're playing chase and both are zooming around at Mach speed and around my circular floor plan.


Thank you so much! I love talking to fellow toy owners. I consider my dogs to be my little mini therapists, lol. 

Actually I call Ryker my "soul mate" since he practically feels what I'm feeling. And Cash is my "shadow" since he follows me all over the place. 

Cash sounds like your Matisse and Ryker like Maurice. Ryker thinks he can take on the world. Cash is cautiously protective. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in everyone! Glad to hear from the tpoodle folks. I hope some with mini's and standards might join in too.

But so far it sounds like all poodles are relatively the same, they just vary in personality on an individual basis. ^^


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Another pro with toys? If you can't get outside for a walk, a good indoor or outdoor game of fetch works for substitute exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a very good pro with toys, especially in Japan!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Another pro with toys? If you can't get outside for a walk, a good indoor or outdoor game of fetch works for substitute exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yes! Matisse caught onto retrieving the first day I had him. He's so good at it. Maurice is sort of half way there. I think Matisse learns a little faster but it may be too early to tell for sure. So yes, that's a great game. Both of mine are so coordinated. They rip roar up and down the stairs, flying over the bottom 2 or 3 steps and then make a sharp right or left into the other areas. We play a jumping game too and I have a small kid's (agility) tunnel for them to run through. It's in my dining room for winter. So, yeah, they don't have to go for walks for hours a day. But on the other hand, that doesn't force me to do enough exercise unless I make a point to. When I lived in Idaho and had my Doberman, I was forced to take good, long, strenuous hikes every single day or his behavior was rotten. That's when he was young. He finally settled down. But that big boy needed exercise big time. I was really quite fit then. lol.

Sakutama, I have no doubt others with the other sizes will chime in. This is a great thread you started. We all love to expound about our little lovies, for sure.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh yes! Matisse caught onto retrieving the first day I had him. He's so good at it. Maurice is sort of half way there. I think Matisse learns a little faster but it may be too early to tell for sure. So yes, that's a great game. Both of mine are so coordinated. They rip roar up and down the stairs, flying over the bottom 2 or 3 steps and then make a sharp right or left into the other areas. We play a jumping game too and I have a small kid's (agility) tunnel for them to run through. It's in my dining room for winter. So, yeah, they don't have to go for walks for hours a day. But on the other hand, that doesn't force me to do enough exercise unless I make a point to. When I lived in Idaho and had my Doberman, I was forced to take good, long, strenuous hikes every single day or his behavior was rotten. That's when he was young. He finally settled down. But that big boy needed exercise big time. I was really quite fit then. lol.
> 
> Sakutama, I have no doubt others with the other sizes will chime in. This is a great thread you started. We all love to expound about our little lovies, for sure.


You know? It's the weirdest thing. I never have taught my boys to fetch/retrieve. Ryker and Cash have always done it since puppies. Cash brings it right back and Ryker brings it close by and then pulls it away when you reach for it. Stinker 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caniche said:


> You know? It's the weirdest thing. I never have taught my boys to fetch/retrieve. Ryker and Cash have always done it since puppies. Cash brings it right back and Ryker brings it close by and then pulls it away when you reach for it. Stinker
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, it does come quite naturally to them. With Matisse, all I had to do was refine it a little, as in bringing it ALL the way and letting go of it into my hand. Maurice is not as full of gusto and so sometimes isn't into bringing it back to me. But I just have him bring it a little ways or throw it a very short distance. He's also not as thrilled about giving it to me, so I either toss a 2nd ball or give him a treat, then throw the ball again right away. I don't seem to play this very much with him so that may be why he's not getting onto it as well as Matisse.

Even my Lab, although she liked the retrieve game, had to be coaxed at first to bring it all the way back to me. And she would do it several times, but tire of the game sooner than you'd think with a retriever. She was a very laid back dog even as a pup. I didn't think then, to throw it just a short distance at first. That makes it easier.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Awwww you guys are making me want a toy poodle now when I had my heart set on a standard! (^^;;


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Caniche said:


> Another pro with toys? If you can't get outside for a walk, a good indoor or outdoor game of fetch works for substitute exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When it's raining my 2 standards exercise indoors too!  they run circles around the coffee table chasing each other , we play fetch in the living room, and they wrestle till they are ready for a nap! 
Better than no exercise right? And I always have fun and laugh watching them  

And both their personalities are calm, friendly, extreeeeeenely sweet. And they are the more calm when they have the daily necessary exercise!  but I'd say they are on the Chillaxed spectrum of personalities, they cuddle and nap a lot 

Ps. I love the fact that my poodles are big dogs! More to hug !!!! And they are 55-60lbs so I can still carry them if I have to 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Lou said:


> When it's raining my 2 standards exercise indoors too!  they run circles around the coffee table chasing each other , we play fetch in the living room, and they wrestle till they are ready for a nap!
> Better than no exercise right? And I always have fun and laugh watching them
> 
> And both their personalities are calm, friendly, extreeeeeenely sweet. And they are the more calm when they have the daily necessary exercise!  but I'd say they are on the Chillaxed spectrum of personalities, they cuddle and nap a lot
> ...


I feel like I've got standards pulling me at one arm and toys pulling the other! Choices choices! I love them all really! I do love big dogs, but a calm cuddly personality is what I'm hoping for. Of course if my dog turns out to be a spaz I'll love him or her just the same. lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sakutama said:


> I feel like I've got standards pulling me at one arm and toys pulling the other! Choices choices! I love them all really! I do love big dogs, but a calm cuddly personality is what I'm hoping for. Of course if my dog turns out to be a spaz I'll love him or her just the same. lol


I LOVE cuddles too!! This was taken last night  this happens every day! Hehehe I have poodle blanket 

Whatever poodle size u choose, you will KNOW when u first meet the puppy if they have the right personality for you, exemple: my Apricot female when I met her at the breeder the first time she walked up to us slowly but wagging tail and laid down belly up on my feet , super sweet and not hyper  my husband said THATS THE ONE! 
And the white poodle was a rescue but he was just as sweet!

But yes, consider the facts of costs, you need more space for large dogs, etc 
I chose this and the previous house I lived in based on the size of the backyard LOL (extra large for poodles to run) 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sakutama said:


> Awwww you guys are making me want a toy poodle now when I had my heart set on a standard! (^^;;


Well, it just depends on your life style, what you want to do with your dog, expense, ease. I tell you, after getting my first small dogs, the Chihuahuas 13 and 11 years ago, I discovered what a joy they can be. Chihuahuas are a really nice breed too. But to bathe, groom, travel with, to pick up and carry, to fit in small places, the exercise needs, the amount of food they eat....easey peasy. They don't destroy stuff as much as a big dog when they're going through their puppy phase and you forget to watch them. lol. It takes them longer to chew through your $2000,00 Oriental rug. It takes longer to chew through an antique chair's leg. I mean, one bite from a bigger dog would be the end of my chair. haha. If you like to hike or do a lot of exercise yourself, I don't know about toy Poodles, but my little Chihuahuas, when I had my Dobe, Lab and my son's big dog, kept up just fine with the big dogs. They loved scampering along a trail, through brush (they can fit places the big dogs can't) and never lagged behind, even on a 5 mile hike. So, there are people who say, "but I want a dog to hike with"...thinking they need a larger dog. I'd have to say, "nope, a small dog that is healthy and is robust enough, can be a great hiking buddy." The tan dog in front here is my niece's dog, not my son's. His dog actually looks a lot like this dog.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You could get one of each size. lol. Or you could get 2 or 3 toys and have them sort of dotted all over you when you chill on the couch or go to bed. 

My Mom sent me a greeting card once with a cartoon picture on front of a bed and several dogs on it. There are two women in the room and the host is saying to her guest, "It's chilly tonight so I put an extra dog on your bed." LOL. So yeah...one or two big ones or multiple little ones. haha. All good bed warmers.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Bottom line, size has nothing to do with behavior - you may find more examples of calmness in larger dogs because people tend to tolerate bad behavior in the small ones, but I do not think that there is an innate difference in the sizes.
Pick a size that works for you, find a reputable, experienced breeder to match you with the right puppy, pay good attention to it's exercise needs and training, and you will have your dream poodle , no matter if it is 3 pounds or 100 pounds! 
I live in. Manhattan where space is also a major issue and tiny poodles work for me not only because I can more easy meet their exercise and toileting needs, but because we mostly get around by public transportation - my tinies I can easily put in a bag and take them on a train, bus, or taxi and take them all kinds if fun places - even the parks in the city are small, crowded and chaotic, and I love that I can take them to much nicer ones right outside the city. I really pity the city dogs who are too large to be carried though - many of them spend their entire lives never going anyplace further then their legs can carry them on the the crowded city streets - even getting them to a vet that is not within walking distance would involve waiting for and paying for an expensive dog taxi! Well yes, I have to take a taxi to my great Vet, but all I have to do is throw them in a bag, go outside and stick out my arm, and in less then a minute I am on my way - dog taxi's you usually have arrange at least the day prior!
Size is a lifestyle choice, not a breed choice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Sakutama said:


> I feel like I've got standards pulling me at one arm and toys pulling the other! Choices choices! I love them all really! I do love big dogs, but a calm cuddly personality is what I'm hoping for. Of course if my dog turns out to be a spaz I'll love him or her just the same. lol


I think people are right - it depends on what fits in your lifestyle. In my honest opinion, because of their size, I feel like toys are a little more adaptable. They can do great in apartments or big yards. Also the food is a lot cheaper - a 15 pound bag feeds our three small dogs for 3+ months. Exercise requirements are also very important to look at. How much time do you have to exercise and train your dog? 

Honestly, if what you want is cuddly - then it doesn't matter what size in my opinion. I've heard cuddly and lovey-dovy things about all sizes. I can tell you that as soon as I sit down, Ryker is on my lap. And when I walk around the house, Cash follows me. Poodles of all sizes are very people-orientated.

If you want a cuddly affectionate puppy, then I'd ask whatever breeder you choose to find you that puppy in a litter.

Also, to speed up bonding time, I've found it very helpful to pick a nearby breeder and visit the puppy every 1-2 weeks and bring it a toy with your scent on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I love seeing your dogs and reading your stories!

I think the problem for me is what I want vs. what's best for me and my lifestyle. My lifestyle being influenced by my personality and where I live. I really feel I want a standard, and I can work hard and provide for one.

But I'm a pretty laid back (my nice way if saying lazy!) who prefers to chill when I'm not crazy busy at work, and enjoy slow long walks taking in the scenery. And whether I want to admit it or not, a Japanese house will never measure up to an American one, unless we become rich or something. A standard might get a little romp in it depending how open the layout is. And of course there's the cost of food and toys and everything else.

I guess the reality is I want a standard, and I can make it work and I'll be sure to get off my bottom and make sure it gets the exercise it needs (I need it myself). But what is probably best for me is a mini or a toy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakutama said:


> Thanks everyone! I love seeing your dogs and reading your stories!
> 
> I think the problem for me is what I want vs. what's best for me and my lifestyle. My lifestyle being influenced by my personality and where I live. I really feel I want a standard, and I can work hard and provide for one.
> 
> ...


Well, first thing I would do if I moved out of the city is get myself the biggest Standard that could find - but living in the city, I will always have the smallest toys that I can find - getting a dog too big for your lifestyle would ultimately make you and them miserable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, first thing I would do if I moved out of the city is get myself the biggest Standard that could find - but living in the city, I will always have the smallest toys that I can find - getting a dog too big for your lifestyle would ultimately make you and them miserable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. I think in the long run I really should consider the dog I can look after the easiest. That dog would get the best quality of life, and should stuff come up in life, I feel we have the best chance of staying together as a family. It's tough because I REALLY love big dogs. But it's so reassuring hearing how toy poodles don't always fit the toy dog stereotypes. Hearing your stories about your awesome toys really opened my mind to it.

Plus on a completely non important point, if I go for a toy or mini, I can get a parti color. I know I know totally unimportant, health and personality come #1.


Edit: sorry personality! Not Goidelic! What in earth did my iPhone correct there??


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yep, bottom line...bigger dogs need more exercise. And bigger dogs when they're puppies doing all that puppy obnoxious behavior are more destructive, stronger, harder to handle than a little dog doing the same kinds of obnoxious behaviors. That's probably why a lot of little dogs' behavior is over looked. They still need to learn to be civilized but the smaller, lighter weight, smaller teeth, smaller poops and pees....all of it is just less with a little dog. 

I always preferred larger dogs until I got to a certain age and tried Chihuahuas out for size. At my age, my life style, I'll likely never get anything but a toy breed. If you had asked me 15 years ago what the least likely dog I would get is...I would have said, "a toy Poodle." LOL.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakutama said:


> I agree. I think in the long run I really should consider the dog I can look after the easiest. That dog would get the best quality of life, and should stuff come up in life, I feel we have the best chance of staying together as a family. It's tough because I REALLY love big dogs. But it's so reassuring hearing how toy poodles don't always fit the ytoy dog stereotypes. Hearing your stories about your awesome toys really opened my mind to it.
> 
> Plus on a completely non important point, if I go for a toy or mini, I can get a parti color. I know I know totally unimportant, health and personality come #1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yep, bottom line...bigger dogs need more exercise. And bigger dogs when they're puppies doing all that puppy obnoxious behavior are more destructive, stronger, harder to handle than a little dog doing the same kinds of obnoxious behaviors. That's probably why a lot of little dogs' behavior is over looked. They still need to learn to be civilized but the smaller, lighter weight, smaller teeth, smaller poops and pees....all of it is just less with a little dog.
> 
> I always preferred larger dogs until I got to a certain age and tried Chihuahuas out for size. At my age, my life style, I'll likely never get anything but a toy breed. If you had asked me 15 years ago what the least likely dog I would get is...I would have said, "a toy Poodle." LOL.


I hear ya! I think if I got a toy my family and people who know me would give me some weird looks. But at least I have the "I live in Japan" excuse! lol

I totally agree! Now that you mention it small dog syndrome bothers me a lot. Every time I see someone treat there tiny dog as a baby, well too much if you know what I mean, I wish I was brave enough to tell them they should treat there tiny dog the same as a big dog. Well at least that won't happen with us, the little guy will get tons of love but I'll do exactly what I would do with a big dog...within reason considering the obvious size difference. lol


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yup, a dog is a good 15 year commitment and before you choose one, you need to think about all the possible changes in your life during that time, and make sure that you can always give them a great life! I am currently waiting upon my 7th toy poodle, and can tell you that I have had them all - from high energy sports dogs that can run and play for hours to arm candy that think that walking up two stairs is beyond them - personality and energy levels are entirely individual and have nothing to do with size!
> And I do agree - a well bred parti is gorgeous! I wish I could get a well bred extra tiny parti but that is nearly impossible here!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good to know! I'm glad I have a lot of time to do my homework on breeders here. I'd really prefer to rescue or adopt from a reputable breeder who wants what's best for their dogs. But that'll be hard with the language barrier. Hopefully I'll find a connection to a good parti toy or mini breeder or a parti might pop up on the shelter. You never know. I guess at least for now I'm siding on toy or mini for the dogs quality of life. ^_^


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I have standard. We had a mini when I was very young but I don't remember much about her. He is fairly active outside but calm in the house except for impromptu wrestling matches that occasionally pop up with my shepherds. lol Loves to cuddle and smart, smart, smart. 

I thought that my next dog would be more portable but I got another large one. lol

I will say that although he is as tall as the shepherds at 24" there is a lot less dog there as far as length. He is as protective as they are but warms up quickly to strangers. I love him to death but he does learn/work differently than the other dogs. They work to please where he really works for fun. Of course I try to keep it fun fir them too but teaching behaviors has been faster for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

poolann said:


> I have standard. We had a mini when I was very young but I don't remember much about her. He is fairly active outside but calm in the house except for impromptu wrestling matches that occasionally pop up with my shepherds. lol Loves to cuddle and smart, smart, smart.
> 
> I thought that my next dog would be more portable but I got another large one. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in poolann. I'm so glad I came here to learn about poodles. They sound like fantastic dogs! （＾∇＾）


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We've had this discussion before on the Forum, and in the end it comes down to the temperament of the individual dog. Some puppies will be chill, others hyper -- from the same litter! 

Beau is an oversized mini (16.5" 21lbs.), which is a great size! His personality gives lie to the hyper, barky mini/toy stereotype. He's mostly a calm snuggle bug, though take him out in the backyard with a ball and treats and it's like someone flips on the turbo retriever mode! He barks if he spots (or thinks he has spotted) prey in the backyard or if the doorbell rings, but he's mostly quiet other than that. We live in the suburbs, but he's great in crowds, and I think he'd make a terrific city dog.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm chiming in for the Mini's! 

Luce is almost 11 months, about 13" at the shoulder and 11 1/2 lbs. of joy! I love the size! She's big enough to see her so as not to trip over her - despite the fact she blends in well with our carpet lol! She loves to play fetch, wrestle, and run. She loves dogs of all sizes. We were at the dog park a few days ago and no one was in the small dog size. A couple with a husky and a golden lab came over to play and Luce kept up with the running – it was great to see her run like that, she is pretty fast.

She follows me around the house and watches everything I do. When I am at the computer she is either on my feet or within 3 ft of me – depending if I get up a lot and disturb her lol.

I have had issues with some training, but it is our fault not hers – lack of consistency.

I supply her with plenty of toys and bones to chew, so she doesn’t chew on the furniture and even leaves the hose for Significant Others oxygen! She just walks over it and plays without paying attention to it, even if it is where her chews are! Pretty amazing to me.

I want a well behaved small dog, so we were in training the day after I got her, best decision I made, we are still working on the jumping but she is getting better. Even some employees at Petco who don't like dogs love her. One said Luce is so joyous and has a love for life. 

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a tpoo who I got as a 5 year old and he just passed away at age 10. I am 15, and I am really missing him.
He was more like "whatever you want to do" and would do things just to make me laugh. He was a laid back, cuddly, ham. He was energetic as a youg dog, but after age 5 he became really mellow and sweet. He learned tricks so quickly and almost never had accidents. Bout 7 lbs and 10".
My standard is also a ham, but she would prefer running around to cuddling n love. She learns quickly, wants to please. She is a average female, about 22" at the shoulder and 40lbs. Crazy outside, but inside she curls up in a bed by the fire and sleeps.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> We've had this discussion before on the Forum...
> 
> ...We live in the suburbs, but he's great in crowds, and I think he'd make a terrific city dog.


Beau sounds like a great little dog! I hope I'll be lucky to have a dog like him someday.

I'm very sorry for the repeated topic, I did a forum search knowing it probably was discussed before, but I didn't find one. Maybe I uses the wrong key words.



Luce said:


> I'm chiming in for the Mini's!
> 
> A couple with a husky and a golden lab came over to play and Luce kept up with the running – it was great to see her run like that, she is pretty fast.
> 
> I want a well behaved small dog, so we were in training the day after I got her, best decision I made, we are still working on the jumping but she is getting better...One said Luce is so joyous and has a love for life


She sounds like an amazing little mini! Not only full of life, but she can keep up with huskies! Now THAT'S impressive! Huskies are energy and speed powerhouses! (My dream dog before my husbands allergies brought me to poodles. I think for the better now. ^_^)



DreamAgility said:


> He was more like "whatever you want to do" and would do things just to make me laugh.
> 
> My standard is also a ham, but she would prefer running around to cuddling n love.


They both sound like they were/are such sweeties. I'm loving these stories SO much! I think it must be destiny my husband has allergies, poodles sound so wonderful!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

No worries at all about repeating a topic -- the forum can be a nightmare to search and besides, this is a good topic!

You'll also find threads discussing male vs. female and even temperament differences between colors! Again, there's lots of great discussion and fun stories in these threads, but the final consensus always seems to be the same: It all depends on the personality of the individual dog.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> No worries at all about repeating a topic -- the forum can be a nightmare to search and besides, this is a good topic!
> 
> You'll also find threads discussing male vs. female and even temperament differences between colors! Again, there's lots of great discussion and fun stories in these threads, but the final consensus always seems to be the same: It all depends on the personality of the individual dog.


Thank you so much for understanding! Goodness I hadn't thought about gender! But I agree now, it's on a dog to dog basis, just like people

Maybe a more appropriate topic would be how to judge a puppies character so young, if that's possible at all. (^^;;


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> No worries at all about repeating a topic -- the forum can be a nightmare to search and besides, this is a good topic!
> 
> You'll also find threads discussing male vs. female and even temperament differences between colors! Again, there's lots of great discussion and fun stories in these threads, but the final consensus always seems to be the same: It all depends on the personality of the individual dog.


This is absolutely correct - temperament is based on more than just size. I'm sure many people on here will argue this too, but generally I've found boys to be more affectionate and always wanting love. Whereas our females are love bugs too, but on their terms. I've found females to be a bit more stubborn and males to be a bit more goofy. But again, individual dogs do vary.

I'm not sure if the coat color is accurate either. According to what I've heard, reds are supposed to be maniacs and blacks incredibly intelligent. Both I can tell you that my red is a very big love bug who is ridiculously creative and my black boy was a wild puppy who loves to play. 

Overall, I think the temperament is unique to the individual dog. If you want a specific temperament, size, color, etc. I'd find a good breeder who is good at communicating (I think this is very important -I've had breeders who don't return calls or answer my questions) and tell him/her what you're looking for. The breeder should know their puppies and if one is more docile, or more wild, or more loving, etc. If you find a good breeder then they should have no problem being a match maker for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caniche said:


> This is absolutely correct - temperament is based on more than just size.* I'm sure many people on here will argue this too, but generally I've found boys to be more affectionate and always wanting love. Whereas our females are love bugs too, but on their terms.* I've found females to be a bit more stubborn and males to be a bit more goofy. But again, individual dogs do vary.
> 
> I'm not sure if the coat color is accurate either. According to what I've heard, reds are supposed to be maniacs and blacks incredibly intelligent. Both I can tell you that my red is a very big love bug who is ridiculously creative and my black boy was a wild puppy who loves to play.
> 
> ...


Thinking about my dogs, present and past, most of the boys were more in your face affectionate, real slobs and the girls tended to have a touch more of independence....affectionate, sweet and wonderful, but a tad more about when, where and how they'd offer their affection. lol. Not to any great extreme, really...pretty subtle. But yeah, boys are my over all preferred gender I think.

I've said this before, but I always got a kick out of it. A Doberman breeder, when I was researching them told me, regarding this in Dobermans..."dogs drool, bitches rule.":act-up:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> This is absolutely correct - temperament is based on more than just size. I'm sure many people on here will argue this too, but generally I've found boys to be more affectionate and always wanting love. Whereas our females are love bugs too, but on their terms. I've found females to be a bit more stubborn and males to be a bit more goofy. But again, individual dogs do vary.
> 
> I'm not sure if the coat color is accurate either. According to what I've heard, reds are supposed to be maniacs and blacks incredibly intelligent. Both I can tell you that my red is a very big love bug who is ridiculously creative and my black boy was a wild puppy who loves to play.
> 
> ...


I think that is the one thing that just about everybody will agree on - find a good Breeder (experienced, knowledgeable, proven, with a sterling reputation of ethics and integrity) - - choose the RIGHT BREEDER, and choosing the right puppy will take care of itself!
And sometimes that does mean that you will have to wait for the right puppy to come along, as I currently am, but it will so be worth the wait!!


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the fantastic advice! I'm slowly having luck finding breeders in Japan, some sound very promising. I REALLY want to avoid the pet stores, I don't trust them, I heard a lot of news that they support puppy mills! I hope that's not true, but I can believe it!

But what I wondered recently (I was thinking about making a new thread about it) is, for the first time having a poodle (but not the first time having a dog) is it better to have a breeder match you with the right pup? Or is rescuing an acceptable first-timer route? Or is rescuing too challenging with the potential rehabilitation and training a shelter dog might need?

After I found some breeders, next I found shelter websites. Oh. My. Goodness. The gorgeous dogs there! I saw a few toys, and occasionally a standard. It was mostly shiba inu's though. But still, the look on some of those toy poodles looked so human, like they wanted to say "why am I here? Why did my family leave me?" Just broke my heart!! 

That's why I wanted to rescue from a shelter, even if that means giving up my dream of a parti poodle. I really believe being matched with my right dog far out weighs color. But if a beginner with this breed should go the breeder route for the best chance of having things go great getting experience, I could always rescue the second time.

So in short. Not new to dogs, but new to poodles. Ok to rescue or better to have a good breeder match you up?


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope this is ok to post. This is one of the toy poodles that just broke my heart on a local no-kill shelter website. Sorry I couldn't link to it directly.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What a sweet face on that poodle!
If you are a dog savvy person, I think that you should be able to determine for yourself if a rescue is a good match for you and if you think that you are up to any issues that they may have. And depending upon what type of place you get them from, they may be able to offer lots of valuable information and advice.
Having a breeder help you choose a puppy is important because they are unfinished - basically a bundle of tendencies that you need to shape, while a rescue will be mostly finished, and you will know what you are getting into!


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> What a sweet face on that poodle!
> If you are a dog savvy person, I think that you should be able to determine for yourself if a rescue is a good match for you and if you think that you are up to any issues that they may have. And depending upon what type of place you get them from, they may be able to offer lots of valuable information and advice.
> Having a breeder help you choose a puppy is important because they are unfinished - basically a bundle of tendencies that you need to shape, while a rescue will be mostly finished, and you will know what you are getting into!


Thank you so much!!! What a wonderful reply! At first I was a little sad thinking about giving up on a parti poodle. Then I woke up and realized how much it really doesn't matter. After 15 years I think the value of a best friend and knowing you gave a dog a second chance far outweighs color. So I'm feeling strongly about adopting from a shelter now. （＾∇＾）


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakutama said:


> Thank you so much!!! What a wonderful reply! At first I was a little sad thinking about giving up on a parti poodle. Then I woke up and realized how much it really doesn't matter. After 15 years I think the value of a best friend and knowing you gave a dog a second chance far outweighs color. So I'm feeling strongly about adopting from a shelter now. （＾∇＾）


Well it is fun to pick out dogs from pictures, but when you meet a dog and full IN LOVE, they become the most beautiful creature on earth - case closed, nothing else matters!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Before you get your heart set on a rescue though, I should point out that here in the US, many, not all, but many of the rescues set up ridiculous criteria that makes it impossible for many of us to adopt. For example, they might require a fenced yard (doesn't matter if you live in a highrise, and want to adopt a 4 pound dog, or if you live next to a park and plan to jog 5 miles a day with the dog on leash - no yard, no dog), or they may require that somebody be home with the dog full or most of the time (but you need to work in order to afford a dog? No problem, quit your job and we will tell you that your income isn't high enough to afford a dog!)
Perhaps they are not like that in Japan, but here in the US, breeders tend to be much more realistic and take a good look at the individual rather then have set, inflexible rules like many rescues do...


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well it is fun to pick out dogs from pictures, but when you meet a dog and full IN LOVE, they become the most beautiful creature on earth - case closed, nothing else matters!


I agree! Don't worry I wasn't window shopping. Meeting the dog can be completely different from the picture. I was just scoping out what ended up in the shelters here in Japan (I had no idea!) and did find toy poodles in most of them. That's why I'm going to stay away from the shelters until we can have a dog. It would be heartbreaking to fall in love and not be able to adopt! But it just blew me away the beautiful dogs they had, and a few missing an eye or other little imperfections too, but all beautiful just looking for a good forever home.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> ...Perhaps they are not like that in Japan, but here in the US, breeders tend to be much more realistic and take a good look at the individual rather then have set, inflexible rules like many rescues do...


I've heard of that, I'll keep an eye out about it. But chances are they aren't so picky here. There's a strong idea that new is best in Japan, everyone wants a new house, new car, etc. So second hand things and sadly sheltered dogs too get overlooked. It might depend on the shelter too. I think my paycheck combined with us buying a house first might pass though, I hope.


----------



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

Sakutama said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was hoping you could share the major and minor differences in personality between the standard, miniature and toy poodles. I realized I might be assuming the standards are more laid back and the toys are more high strung. It's just my personal experience with large and small dogs in general.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say, thanks in advance! (*^^*)


I have a 6 yr old Mini. She has been from day one a very calm, easy going girl. She is ready and happy to go on a long hike but also just as ready and happy to cuddle up on the couch. She is smart as a whip but she can be a bit stubborn once in a while. LOL


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never had a mini, but my aunt did and I had a toy as a child, two spoos now and think they are pretty much the same. I find them to all be very loving, smart, quiet in the house and really to play and run outside.

I agreed to both my girls before I even seen a photo. I did not know their color ect. I trusted the breeder and that was good enough for me. I find that the poodle rescue near me knows their dogs too. I would consider one from them as well by window shopping.


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I originally fell in love with my friend's red standard poodle and I was set on getting one just like him! But...I moved abroad and realized that it would cost me 1k$ Each way to bring a spoo home with me (plus I don't think I could ever put a dog under the plane  ) so I started looking into the smaller poodles so I could travel with him. I found a dwarf poodle with the exact same personality I was looking for and thought I could only find in a spoo. I think that generally you will find that poodles are playful, smart and love to cuddle. No matter what size. My little Georgie doesn't even bark when someone comes to the door, he just can't wait to meet them! 

Also you mentioned preferences about color, and I think the right puppy will find you! I wanted a red poodle so bad but there weren't any red puppies in Finland. So I looked into apricot, then brown, and then last I looked into black and I found the perfect puppy. 

And lastly, rescue dogs can be really wonderful. I would've probably looked into that if I was still in the US (rescues don't exist in Finland - people don't give up their dogs here) but I doubt I would've qualified to have one. My brother has the sweetest little rescue dachshund but they only qualified because his wife was between jobs at the time of adoption. 

I could say much more but I think pick the size that best fits your lifestyle and then go searching for a good breeder through the kennel club, see who has litters coming up and you will find the perfect puppy that was meant for you  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

